# الانانيــــــــــــــه.......



## sapry (30 يوليو 2009)

*الانانيـــــــــــــه



فأجاب بطرس وقال له وان شك فيك الجميع فأنا لاأشك ابدا(متى26:36)


"أنا" كلمة صغيرة  مكونة من ثلاثة أحرف تحمل معانى كثيرة مدمرة فى مفعولها , لو تملكت قلب صاحبها لاسقطته فى أخطاء وأخطار وخطايا كثيرة:


وفسرها احدهم بأن كلمة " انا " مكونه من ثلاثة أحرف وكل حرف منها يعنى  كلمة ......

فالحرف الاول(أ)  بمعنى أحب
والحرف الثانى(ن) بمعنى نفسى
والحرف الثالث(أ) بمعنى أولا

وكذلك نجد ان كلمة خطيه باللغه الانجليزيه هى:
)sin)

والحرف الاوسط فيها
(i)

وتعنى أنا  وبذلك  نرى ان مركز الخطيه هى الذات .....
واجمالى الثلاث احرف يساوى اجمالى الثلاث كلمات
أنا =أحب نفسى اولا = الانانيه
وبهذا نجد كلمة الانانيه نصفها الاول يعنى (أحب نفسى اولا) ونصفها الثانى يعنى النيه بمعنى ان نية الشخص ورغبته فى الاخذ والاستحواذ والتملك وليس العطاء وهذا اقرب توضيح لمعنى كلمة الانانيه


ان العالم يا أحبائى يحكم علينا من تصرفاتنا فى الامور الصغيره وهو لايحكم بما حصلنا عليه من معلومات ومبادىء كتابيه ولكن بتطبيق هذه المعلومات والمبادىء فى حياتنا الروحيه .

فالانانيه تطلب ماهو لنفسها

وهى  بهذا ضد روح المسيح لانه قيل عن السيد المسيسح ربنا انه " لم يرضى نفسه " "رو12:3"
وبالتالى ينبغى ان نسلك كما سلك المسيح كما قال يوحنا الرسول " من قال انه ثابت فيه ينبغى انه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو ايضا"
"1يو2:6"

والكتاب يعلمنا فى مناسبات اخرى هذا المبدأ " لايطلب أحد ماهو لنفسه بل كل واحد ماهو للآخر(1كو10:24)

وايضا " لاتنظروا كل واحد الى ماهو لنفسه بل كل واحد الى ماهو لاخرين ايضا
(فى2:4)

يحكى انه كان يوما مطيرا فتأخر ثيودور وأخته فلورنس عن الذهاب الى المدرسه وراى الولد ان يمثل مع اخته دور لعبة الكنيسه فقال لها " كونى انت الشعب وانا اكون القسيس " وجلست اخته لتسمع  أما هو فوقف وأتخذ من احد الكراسى منبرا له وخاطبها قائلا 
"اسمعى يابنت واعملى ما أمرك به يجب عليك ان تكونى بنتا طيبه جدا  فأولا
عليك ان تتممى كل ما يأمرك به أخوك – ثانيا : عندما أطلب منك ألعابك فلا تتأخرى عن اجابة طلبه أما اذا طلبت انت ألعابه تلعبى بها وحدك فقط – ثالثا : اذا ضربك وجب عليك ان تسامحيه اما اذا ضربتيه فمن حقه ان يبلغ الامر لامك لتعاقبك . 
هل فهمت؟ وهنا انتهى من القاء عظته الذاتيه .... لقد كانت لعبه اطفال لكن ألا يمثل هذا الدور كثيرون من الكبار؟ الايتمنى رجل ان يسامحه الجميع بينما لايتنازل هو بمسامحة احد اذ ينطبق قول الشاعر

ينسى من المحسن طودا قد رسا
وليس ينسى ذرة ممن أساء

والانانيه علامة من علامات الازمنه الاخيرة " الناس يكونون محبين لانفسهم
"2تى3:2"  اى انانيين فالشخص الانانى يطلب ما لنفسه وليس ماللآخرين ولا ماهو ليسوع المسيح " اذ الجميع يطلبون ماهو لانفسهم لاماهو ليسوع المسيح 
"فى2:21"

نعم .... يا أحبائى .... الانانيه موجوده فى كل مكان حتى مع الاسف بين المؤمنين مع انها رذيله منفرة بطبيعتها وكم نشعر بالخجل عندما نتأمل كيف ان احسن افعالنا واعمالنا فى بعض الاحيان موصومه بصفة الانانيه 

والانانية .... تطلب ارضاء النفس


فيجب علينا نحن الاقوياء ان نحتمل اضعاف الضعقاء ولانرضى انفسنا "رو15:1" نعم فأرضاء النفس تظهر فى الامور الصغيرة والكبيرة فى حياتنا العمليه  , فى اختيارنا لنوع العمل الذى نعمله وفى اختيارنا للرفقاء والاصدقاء وفى اختيار ملابسنا وايضا فى طريقة تتبع الربح المادى فى حالة عدم التدقيق فى الحصول على المال او فى حالة الاهتمام الشديد بتخزينه كل هذا لارضاء انفسنا وليس لانكار ذوتنا وانانيتنا
ونلاحظ يا احبائى ان الرب عالج مشكلة من مشاكل الانانيه فى اجيل متى فى جوابه على طلب ام ابنى زبدى بان يجلس ابناها عن يمينه ويساره فى ملمكوته حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابنى زبدى مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا فقال لها ماذا تريدين قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناى هذان واحد عن يمينك والاخر عن اليسار فى ملكوتك فأجاب يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ماتطلبان اتستطيعان ان تشربا الكأس التى سوف اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغه التى اصطبغ بها انا .(متى20:22) 
فمما يؤسف له ان هذه الصفه تظهر فى الامور الروحيه  فلنحكم على انفسنا فى ضوء هذا غير طالبين المجالس الاولى فى المجامع ولا التحيات فى الاسواق ولانطلب ما يرضى نفوسنا بل انكار ذواتنا .


والانانيه ... ترى عيوبها فضائل

عجوز شريرة .. شوهاء.. عوراء.. بخراء .. نظرت وجهها فى المرآه فرأته على ذلك الحال  فقالت بعد ان نظرت الى مرآة الانانيه :
عجوز؟ نعم ولكنى شبت على عمل الصلاح
شوهاء؟ هذا حق ولكننى لم أشوه خلقى بالشرور 
عوراء؟ هذا صمحيح ولكننى لم انظر الى ريبة قط
بخراء؟ أصدق هذا ولكننى لم أخرج من فمى كلمة تؤذى الاخرين
قالوا ان ابليس كان بجوارها فقال لها يا امرأة لقد ارتكبت كل الشر! ولولا هذه العيوب التى فى جسدك لازددت شرا! فكيف تحولين القبح خيرا ؟
والانانيه ... تطلب اهمال الاخرين
ولاسيما الفقراء "واما من كان له معيشة العالم ونظر أخاه محتاجا واغلق احشاءه عنه فكيف تثبت محبة الله فيه "(1يو3:17) 
انه صورة واضحه من صور الانانيه وهى تنشأ من عادة التفكير فى مطالب الذات بدلا من التفكير فى الاخرين . وفى بعض الحالات نرى الانانيه لاتعطى  ولكنها تعطى للتخلص من المضايقه , اذ ان الانانية لاتعطى مطلقا من باب العطف الحقيقى  . ان العطاء المسيحى الحقيقى لايمكن ان يكون فى جو الانانيه ومحبة الذات

والانانيه ... تظهر فى محبة المال

زار غنى بخيل رجلا حكيما فأخذه الى نافذة زجاجيه وقال له انظر ماذا ترى؟ فقا الغنى البخيل " ارى الدنيا " ارى الناس " وعندئذ أخذه الحكيم مرة اخرى الى مرآة كبيرة وقال له انظر ماذا ترى؟ فقال النى البخيل ماذا ارى؟ لا أرى الا نفسى فقال الحكيم  " ان النافذه التى رأيت فيها الناس من خلال الزجاج  وتلك التى لم تر فيها الا نفسك من نوع واحد ولكن الفرق بين هذه وتلك هو ان ظهر المرأة الثانيه مطلى بحفنة من مسحوق الفضه قيمتها
دراهم قليله فتصور ياسيدى حفنة من مسمحوق الفضه تجعلك ان لاترى الا نفسك فقط 
كثيرا مايقود المال الناس للآنانيه وحجب آلام البشر واعوازهم عنهم 


والانانيه ... تظهر فى شدة الحساسيه

جاء فى مجلةالمختار ان سيدة جاءت الى الطبيب تقول يادكتور انا شديدة الحساسيه جدا  فقال لها : فأنت أنانية جدا فظنت انه لم يسمع جيدا فقالت انا اقول انا شديدة الحساسيه جدا  فأجابها  " نعم لقد فهمت فأنت انانية جدا " وقد اكتشفت السيدة صدق قوله لانها كانت تبالغ فى امر تدليل نفسها .. فيا ايها المعذبون من شدة الحساسية اغلبوا انفسكم فتزول صعوباتكم 
والانانيه .... لاتحب الا اعمالها هى
جاء الى فيليب الملك ثلاثة من الرسل فى يوم واح . اما الاول فأخبره بانتصار الجيش على اعدائه عن طريق بارمينيو احد قواده
اما الثانى فأخبره بفوزه فى الالعاب الاولمبيه 
اما الثالث فأخبره بميلاد ابنه الاسكندر 
اما الملك فيليب فلم يتحرك ولم يهتز طربا ولا لخبر من هذه الاخبار الساره ذلك لان الفضل فى البشرى الاولى يعود على قائده وليس عليه هو  وفى البشرى الثانيه يرجع الفضل لجواده اما الثالثه فلآن زوجته تشاركه انجاب هذا الولد
انه يريد ما يظهر عظمته هو فقط 


والانانية ... تتجلى فى كلمة " انا ... انا "

احست شركة  التليفونات بنيويورك اكثر الكلمات ورودا على الالسنه فى المحادثات التليفونيه  فوجدت ان كلمة انا هى اكثر الكلمات اذ تكررت 3900 مره فى 500 خديث فقط

والانانية تستهين بمصالح الغير لمنافع زهيدة لهم 

قال احد الحكماء " ان الانانى قد يضرم النار فى بيت غيره وهو لايقصد من وراء ذلك الا ان يحصل على نار يسلق بها بيضه

صديقى
إنّ الأنانية تتلف الصفات الحسنة، إنّها عاتية جبارة، سرّ شقاء النفس وشقاء الأسرة في البيت. 
       إنّ رذيلة الأنانية تقوّض الحياة المسيحية وتنتزع القوة من الكلمات التي نوجهها للآخرين. أمّا المحبّة المسيحيّة فهي "تتأنى وترفق، لا تحسد لا تتفاخر، لا تنتفخ، لا تقبّح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتدّ ولا تظن السوء" (1كور4:3-5) 
       فهلمَّ بنا نطرد "الثعالب الصغار" (نش15:2) التي تفسد كروم حياتنا الروحية​*


----------



## amselim (30 يوليو 2009)

> إنّ رذيلة الأنانية تقوّض الحياة المسيحية وتنتزع القوة من الكلمات التي نوجهها للآخرين. أمّا المحبّة المسيحيّة فهي "تتأنى وترفق، لا تحسد لا تتفاخر، لا تنتفخ، لا تقبّح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتدّ ولا تظن السوء" (1كور4:3-5)



*شكرا لتعب محبتك اللاانانية

الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## sapry (30 يوليو 2009)

*اشكرك عم سليم لمرورك  وتحيتك*​


----------



## sapry (30 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك صديقى كوكو لمشاركتك وتحيتك*​


----------



## happy angel (30 يوليو 2009)




----------

